# Stihl 009 Good or not



## komatsuvarna (Apr 5, 2010)

Im lookin for a trimming saw to use around the house and i found a solid orange 009 with a 12 inch bar for 100.00. Havent seen it yet, but from the pictures it looks only slighty used. Good deal or should i look for something else?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 5, 2010)

komatsuvarna said:


> Im lookin for a trimming saw to use around the house and i found a solid orange 009 with a 12 inch bar for 100.00. Havent seen it yet, but from the pictures it looks only slighty used. Good deal or should i look for something else?



The 009 is a nice little saw. You shouldn't have a problem with it. I've only had one I used for log building and sold it to a guy in a wheel chair who needed a nice light saw.
John


----------



## komatsuvarna (Apr 5, 2010)

The guy thats selling it has no idea how old it is. I dont have a clue about anything stihl. Hes selling it for his mother inlaw. Surely it hasnt been abused. Comes with hard case, manual, wrench, and file. 
Im probabaly going to get it. Ive pissed away thousands of dollars worth of beer, so if i get screwed on this saw ill live.


----------



## teacherman (Apr 5, 2010)

The 009 is not a bad little saw, but it is a bit different from most newer units in its construction. The orange ones are the early ones, and Andy (Lakeside) used to say to watch out for the orange ones, because the reed valves often go bad. That said, I have several of that series saw, all white ones, and they are fun to use, and have decent torque. Unless it is almost like new, I'd say 75-80 on an orange one, though they seem to do pretty well on ebay. Make sure it runs well.

One positive is the lack of an impulse line, so the crank seals are not as critical. NO special tools needed for a complete disassembly.


Edit: I did not see the case listed. That adds 20-25 to the value, in my opinion. Good luck.


----------



## bigjohnston (Apr 5, 2010)

I was about to say teacherman would say good things but he was already on it


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 5, 2010)

$100.00 on an orange 009, it should be practically mint.
That is about the right price on a 009L in nice clean shape running well.

Mike


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 5, 2010)

komatsuvarna said:


> The guy thats selling it has no idea how old it is. I dont have a clue about anything stihl. Hes selling it for his mother inlaw. Surely it hasnt been abused. Comes with hard case, manual, wrench, and file.
> Im probabaly going to get it. Ive pissed away thousands of dollars worth of beer, so if i get screwed on this saw ill live.



Now that's funny! That's the way I think too! Lol
John


----------



## komatsuvarna (Apr 5, 2010)

OK guys, I went and looked at the saw. Its a 009L with a 12in stihl rollomatic bar and stihl chain. It is in real good shape. Ill get some pictures up. I took my compression tester with me and pulled the plug out in home depot parking lot and did a quick test. 130-135 lbs. I dont know what average is for the little saw but i figured this was acceptable. It has a mint condition, stihl name, hard carry box. She runs like a champ. It has a sticker on it that says manufactured by stihl inc., virginia beech. Oh yeah, i got him down to 80 bucks.


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 5, 2010)

THAT'S 


How you do it!


Mike


----------



## indiansprings (Apr 5, 2010)

It's my most abused saw, bought it off fleabay for 50.00 bucks a couple of years ago. It was in great shape when I bought it, but when we have a really nasty risky job that you can do with a 12 inch bar, out it comes. It has cleaned a lot of fencerow's. Down in the dirt alot, it had got so hot it has melted part of the case, last time we used it, the saw sat and smoked for a couple of minutes prolly burning excess oil were it's been overfilled. It's a tough little saw.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Apr 5, 2010)

Here the pics of the ole girl.
View attachment 132153

View attachment 132154

View attachment 132155

View attachment 132156

So howed i do?


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 5, 2010)

Ya did fine, especially considering that case is about $40.00 now.

That will make you a fine limb and trim saw and has ample guts to do light firewood duty too!
They are HIGHLY under-rated.


Mike


----------



## tomdcoker (Apr 5, 2010)

I have one that is gray or tan. It cranks on the second pull every time and idles very smooth. I think you got a good buy and that you will like. Tom


----------



## pgg (Apr 6, 2010)

Those orange 009's are hilarious, I like them, built like a concrete toilet block and durable like most of the old stuff is, but surprisingly light and balanced with a 12" 3/8LP bar. Revving With a light load on the engine they vibrate like a bastard, but bury the bar hard and the vibes smooth out.

Mine sits in a damp shed treated like a leper, unused and neglected for months on end, but I fire the old tart up now and again. Just simply pick it up, stick the choke on and within 2 or 3 pulls it'll always kick into life, totally unconcerned, old gas and all, idles instantly low and strong, plods along humble and happy like a loyal dog with not a hiccup and zero fuss as if it's been maintained and run daily. Puts some of the temperamental modern stuff to shame there.

No powerhouse as far as sheer chainspeed and horsepower, the orange ones are about 35 or 36cc's I think, the later white ones up around the 40 cc mark, the reed valve engine and it's narrow intake walbro carb are all about old school torque, it's conrod spins simply on the crank via a handful of loose rollers. The modern sh*t beats them for acceleration and speed but not for character 


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-7XDtJFpsAE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-7XDtJFpsAE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## blackoak (Apr 6, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> The 009 is a nice little saw. You shouldn't have a problem with it. I've only had one I used for log building and sold it to a guy in a wheel chair who needed a nice light saw.
> John


I want to hear about the guy in the wheelchair using a your old 009. That sounds interesting LOL.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Oldsawnut (Apr 6, 2010)

I like the entire 09-012 series of saw.. Hard to beat unless you have a 200t.


----------



## Beweller (Apr 6, 2010)

I find the 009 to be a very dirty saw. The chain will actually stall from an accumulation of chips, and the filter needs frequent cleaning.

Otherwise, great.


----------



## spudulike (Apr 6, 2010)

Beweller said:


> I find the 009 to be a very dirty saw. The chain will actually stall from an accumulation of chips, and the filter needs frequent cleaning.
> 
> Otherwise, great.



I agree about the air filter but they are great little saws - cut through bigger stuff than should be possible and faster than a lot of Chinese rubbish - pretty strong and robust and do last - like gold dust in the UK - regularly make $160 - $175 on fleabay.

Spud


----------



## komatsuvarna (Apr 6, 2010)

Well i figured out one thing when i ran this saw. That im glad somebody come up with an anti-vibe system. Think about runnin a 70cc saw with no anti-vibe. This little thing will vibrate my teeth. I also noticed somethin else, why no chain brake on these saws?


----------



## SFreeman (Apr 6, 2010)

They do vibrate a lot! I rarely use my 009 but when I need it, nothing else will do. It's an awfully handy size. 

And, chain brakes came along later though I don't recall the year.


----------



## ECRUPPRECHT (Apr 6, 2010)

komatsuvarna said:


> Here the pics of the ole girl.
> View attachment 132153
> 
> View attachment 132154
> ...


does that saw have a brake or is that just a hand guard???


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 6, 2010)

blackoak said:


> I want to hear about the guy in the wheelchair using a your old 009. That sounds interesting LOL.:greenchainsaw:


 I got pics somewhere here of him using the saw in a wheelchair, will try to find them.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 6, 2010)

Their nice little saws and kinda fun. Here's an 020 I modified.
John

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GQHVHDxUJHQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GQHVHDxUJHQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## komatsuvarna (Apr 6, 2010)

ECRUPPRECHT said:


> does that saw have a brake or is that just a hand guard???



Just a spring loaded hand guard that does pretty much nothing.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Apr 6, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Their nice little saws and kinda fun. Here's an 020 I modified.
> John
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GQHVHDxUJHQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GQHVHDxUJHQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Never seen a 020 cut like that. That things screaming!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 6, 2010)

I repaired a 009L for a good friend of mine over the winter. He bought it new, and I can tell you it's been used. All that was wrong was the carb gasket was blocking the impulse hole. He had it tuned and the carb rebuilt at a place in town...it wouldn't run when he got it home. Anyway, after I got it straightened out I used it all the next day to limb with...great little saw...been wanting one for myself ever since.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Apr 6, 2010)

I got bored so i decided to go investagate this saw. I was very surprised to find a mahle cylinder on such a little ''home owners'' saw. Pulled the muffler while i was at it and the cylinder looks good too. Had a little carbon build on the top of the piston, Probably from years of cheep oil. All and all, im pretty happy with it.


----------



## IthacaMan (May 2, 2010)

I just picked up this one from craigslist for $50.Seems to run ok,but probably has old gas it and a dirty air filter.Any one have a service manual and IPL for this saw?


----------



## coaster (Jul 27, 2013)

*stihl 009*

gidday me here again all the way from good old christchurch new zealand .sorry guys were fresh out of earthquakes ,after 10,500 give or take a few we finally got the point.
now ive just been given one of these saws to fix for a guy.It starts but wont run.also noticed fueltank breather pipe has been blocked with a bolt???
any info or assistance gratefully accepted.inside is full of crap.


----------



## coaster (Jul 27, 2013)

*stihl 009*

gidday me here again all the way from good old christchurch new zealand .sorry guys we're fresh out of earthquakes ,after 10,500 give or take a few we finally got the point.
now ive just been given one of these saws to fix for a guy.It starts but wont run.also noticed fueltank breather pipe has been blocked with a bolt???
any info or assistance gratefully accepted.inside is full of crap.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jul 27, 2013)

The vent is supposed to have a "grub screw" in it to help prevent leaking. If the line looks crudded up, remove the screw and blow it out, then put the screw back in.


----------



## coaster (Jul 28, 2013)

good ,cheers for that -just looked a bit mickey mouse ,so thought id check.


----------

